# Sb 9a Motor Pulley



## JPigg55 (Sep 12, 2015)

Broke my motor puuly trying to remove it for motor replacement.
Found a couple originals on eBay, but man are they pricey.
Anyone know of a resource for a replacement motor double pulley ?


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 12, 2015)

<<<<<   More than $55 dollars. I make them from steel...Bob


----------



## Mike99 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have an original pulley from a 10k that should work.  The bore size is 5/8".

I'd sell it for a reasonable price or trade for tooling, material such as aluminum, brass, tool steel, or anything else of equal value to a confirmed Toolaholic.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 12, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> More than $55 dollars. I make them from steel...Bob


 
Closer to $60 on eBay, but free shipping.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 13, 2015)

I have free shipping too. If you have a 9" or heavy 10 the 10K pulley won't work. The 9" or 10L or R should be 2.093 on the small side and 3.570 on the big end ...Bob


----------



## Mike99 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are pictures showing the dimensions.




	

		
			
		

		
	
CH](null)



	

		
			
		

		
	
CH](null)



	

		
			
		

		
	
CH](null)



	

		
			
		

		
	
CH](null)


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 13, 2015)

Well that isn't a 10K pulley and it will work for him. I was wrong on my measurement of 3.570 it should be the 3.409...Bob


----------



## martik777 (Sep 27, 2015)

Make it out of a hardwood, oak, maple etc.  I made one to increase my speeds and it works just fine.


----------

